# PC-Besitzer über Netzwerkkarte eindeutig identifizierbar?



## rumkugel (8. Januar 2009)

*PC-Besitzer über Netzwerkkarte eindeutig identifizierbar?*

Wenn ich mich mit meinem Notebook über einen Hotspot oder ein unverschlüsseltes Netzwerk mit dem Internet verbinde, kann man dann über meine MAC-Adresse meines Netzwerkadapters oder eine sonstige Adresse herausfinden wer der Besitzer des Geräts ist?


----------



## dot (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC-Besitzer über Netzwerkkarte eindeutig identifizierbar?*

Was meinst du mit "Besitzer"? Durch die MAC-ID koennte man dich schon rein theoretisch identifizieren (deine NIC), auszer man faked sie.


----------



## rumkugel (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC-Besitzer über Netzwerkkarte eindeutig identifizierbar?*

Na mit Besitzer meinte ich den, dem das Notebook gehört.

Wie aufwendig wäre es so etwas herauszufinden?

Danke für die Antwort


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC-Besitzer über Netzwerkkarte eindeutig identifizierbar?*

wenn du hingehst und bei "verdächtigen" die notebooks untersuchst und dann das findest mit der gleichen mac-adresse, dann ist das im grunde schon der beweis, dass DIESES Nbook auch damals im netzwerk anwesend war. es könnte zwar sein, dass macadressen irgendwann sich wiederholen, so wie ja auch jeder 1000. VW-schlüssel der gleiche ist, aber dass zufällig ein anderer "verdsächtger" die gleiche adresse hat ist mehr als unwahrscheinlich, denn es gibt mehrere millionen mögliche mac-adressen. 

natürlich steht aber nicht in der macadresse verschlüsselt dein name drin oder so was... das is eher ne art seriennummer deiner netzwerkkarte.


----------



## rumkugel (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC-Besitzer über Netzwerkkarte eindeutig identifizierbar?*

Und wie kompliziert ist es die MAC-Adresse von jemandem herauszukriegen?


----------



## Wolf2660 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC-Besitzer über Netzwerkkarte eindeutig identifizierbar?*

Ein Aufwand von 30sek. mit dem richtigen Programm.


----------



## dot (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC-Besitzer über Netzwerkkarte eindeutig identifizierbar?*

ping IP
arp -a


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC-Besitzer über Netzwerkkarte eindeutig identifizierbar?*

allerdings geht das ganze AFAIK nur LAN-intern. ansonsten siehst du die mac des routers, nicht die des anderen PCs. du siehst ja "von außen" auch nur die vom provider zugewiesene IP des routers, nicht die des jeweiligen PCs.


----------



## dot (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC-Besitzer über Netzwerkkarte eindeutig identifizierbar?*

Im Internet wird auch nicht ueber die MAC-Adresse kommuniziert.


----------



## rumkugel (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC-Besitzer über Netzwerkkarte eindeutig identifizierbar?*



dot schrieb:


> Im Internet wird auch nicht ueber die MAC-Adresse kommuniziert.



Aber man kann sie trotzdem ermitteln von jemandem der im Inetrnet surft?


----------



## dot (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC-Besitzer über Netzwerkkarte eindeutig identifizierbar?*



rumkugel schrieb:


> Aber man kann sie trotzdem ermitteln von jemandem der im Inetrnet surft?



Von auszen nicht, da sieht man nur den Router mit der Internet-IP. Folglich kann an Hand der IP Adresse nur ueber den Provider der Anschlussinhaber ermittelt und ggf. belangt werden. Eventuell logt der Router aber die "internen" Verbindungen, inklusive der MAC-ID, in das Internet.

PS: Hoer auf offene WLANs zu nutzen


----------



## rumkugel (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC-Besitzer über Netzwerkkarte eindeutig identifizierbar?*

Vielen Dank, jetzt bin ich um einiges schlauer. Aber wieso soll ich aufhören Hotspots zu benutzen?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC-Besitzer über Netzwerkkarte eindeutig identifizierbar?*

weil es illegal is, wenn das WLAN nicht absichtlich für jedermann gedacht is


----------



## rebel4life (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC-Besitzer über Netzwerkkarte eindeutig identifizierbar?*

Es ist kein Beweis, dass das Laptop eines Verdächtigen zufällig die gleiche Mac hat, denn man könnte dessen Mac Adresse einfach einem anderen Gerät zuweisen und den Besitzer des Geräts mit der Mac Adresse praktisch "in die ******** reiten".


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC-Besitzer über Netzwerkkarte eindeutig identifizierbar?*

Ich errinnere mich dunkel, dass ich irgendwann mal in Windows über ein Einstellungsfenster gestolpert bin, wo ich die MAC-Adresse meiner Netzwerkkarte ändern konnte. Aber aktuell kann ichs nicht finden.
Evtl wars auch irgendwas über die Eingabekonsole und ich habs im Inet gelesen... Ist lange her.

Edit: Vielleicht wars auch nur ein besonderes Feature meiner damaligen Netzwerkkarte.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC-Besitzer über Netzwerkkarte eindeutig identifizierbar?*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Edit: Vielleicht wars auch nur ein besonderes Feature meiner damaligen Netzwerkkarte.


 vlt war es auch einfach nur ein mac


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC-Besitzer über Netzwerkkarte eindeutig identifizierbar?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> vlt war es auch einfach nur ein mac



lol
Son Ding fass ich nich an.


----------



## OctoCore (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC-Besitzer über Netzwerkkarte eindeutig identifizierbar?*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Ich errinnere mich dunkel, dass ich irgendwann mal in Windows über ein Einstellungsfenster gestolpert bin, wo ich die MAC-Adresse meiner Netzwerkkarte ändern konnte. Aber aktuell kann ichs nicht finden.
> Evtl wars auch irgendwas über die Eingabekonsole und ich habs im Inet gelesen... Ist lange her.
> 
> Edit: Vielleicht wars auch nur ein besonderes Feature meiner damaligen Netzwerkkarte.



Nee, nee. Das kann heutzutage so gut wie jede Netzwerkkarte im Windowstreiber. Freie Wahl der MAC-Adresse, wird gerne benutzt, besonders in großen Firmen, wo jeder PC eine eigene interne Seriennummer bekommt, mit der er auch in der Buchhaltung erscheint und natürlich in der Datenbank der IT-Abteilung. Die Seriennummer wird dann zum Teil oder komplett zur MAC-Adresse, so dass die IT im Problemfall genau weiss, wo der PC steht, welche Hardware in ihm steckt und welche Wetware vor ihm sitzt.
Bei den alten IBM-Tokenring-Karten konnte die individuelle Macadresse direkt im EEPROM auf der Karte verewigt werden.
Moderne Boards bieten sowas heute auch im BIOS für die Onboard-Ethernet-Lösungen.


----------

